# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua bộ động cơ 24V + hộp số

## hoangson

Em cần mua bộ động cơ 24V + hộp số có tốc độ đầu ra từ 2 đến 5 vòng/phút. Công suất động cơ nhỏ hơn 200W.
Liên hệ: 0789 355 111
Thanks các bác!

----------

